# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > مبتدی: ppt چیست؟

## asefy2008

سلام دوستان
ncp و lcp و ppt چیست و مخفف چیه؟
نحوه عملکردشون چیه؟

----------


## pilomax

ppt مخفف Power point نرم افزار مایکروسافت برای ارائه و نمایش اسلاید می باشد!

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> ppt مخفف Power point نرم افزار مایکروسافت برای ارائه و نمایش اسلاید می باشد!


  :لبخند گشاده!:   :قهقهه:  بگم خدا چکارت نکنه!
@ asefy2008 : دوست عزیر LCP و NCP پروتکلهای لایه دوم و سوم PPP هستند، احتمالاً منظور شما از PPT همون PPP هست که پروتکل نقطه به نقطه یا  Point-To-Point Protocol هست؛ LCP در واقع پروتکلی لایه Data  (لایه دوم مدل OSI) هست که برای برقراری (Establish) ارتباط مورد استفاده قرار میگیره و NCP هم مختص لایه سوم یعنی Network هست :

Network Control Protocols = NCP برای انتخاب و پیکربندی پروتکلهای لایه Network استفاده میشه.
Link Control Protocol = LCP کارش هم  establish, configure, and test the data-link connection


در مورد پروتکل PPP هم همونطورکه بیشتر کاربران باهاش آشنا هستند، برای Dialup استفاده میشه و در خطوط ISDN هم کاربرد داره ...
کلیاتش این هست: توضیحات بیشتری خواستید، دقیق تر سوالتون رو مطرح کنید تا رفع ابهام بشه. (مثلاً منظورتون از نحوه عملکرد، یعنی شما میخواهید درون پکت های PPP یا LCP رو بدونید، نحوه تعامل اونها رو یا پیاده سازی میخواهید بکنید برای کاربرد خاص؟ یا همش رو!)

----------


## singel

سلام 
در پی کامل کردن صحبت های دوستان عزیز 
تعریف پروتکل 
قوانینی که برای تبادل اطلاعات بین دو دستگاه در شبکه ها وجود دارد را *پروتکل* می گویند. به مجموعه ای از پروتکل ها *پشته پروتکل* می گویند مثل *TCP/IP/HTTP* 
فرض کنید مثلا یک چینی و یک فرانسوی، هر یک به زبان خودشان بخواهند با یکدیگر صحبت کنند ، چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد؟ قطعا از صحبتهای هم هیچ نخواهند فهمید.
در واقع، هر زبان از ۲ بخش لغات و مفاهیم و دستور زبان تشکیل شده است و ما برای درک یکدیگر، باید در هر دو طرف مکالمه مجهز به قوانین یکسانی باشیم در غیر این صورت، امکان برقراری ارتباط نخواهیم یافت. 

NCP : پروتکل هسته مرکزی

----------


## singel

LCP :
مخفف link Control Protocol مي باشد . اين پروتکل بخشي از پروتکل PPP است . در ارتباطاتPPP ( مثل ارتباط شما با ISPتان از طريق خط تلفن ) هم دستگاهفرستنده و هم دستگاه گيرنده ي پيام، بسته هاي LCP را براي تصميم گيري در مورد چگونگي انتقال بسته هاي داده مي فرستند . يک بسته ي LCP هويت شما را هنگام برقراري ارتباط با ISP بررسي مي کند و سپس در مورد پذيرش يا رد درخواست اتصال شما تصميم مي گيرد . اين بسته همچنين سايز قابل قبول بسته هاي داده تبادلي بين طرفين را مشخص مي کند . همچنين بدنبال مشکل در پيکربنديارتباطي مي گردد و در صورت وجود مشکل به ارتباط خاتمه مي دهد . انتقال داده در شبکه، تا زماني که LCP هويت شما را تائيد نکرده باشد ممکن نخواهد بود .

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> NCP : پروتکل هسته مرکزی


چی میگه؟ کی بود؟  :متعجب:   :متعجب:

----------


## singel

در پروتکل PPP باید بستر لازم برای پروتکل های لایه شبکه از جمله IP ، IPX ، AT فراهم شود . برای این منظور از پروتکل های کنترل شبکه استفاده می شود . برای IP از پروتکل Internet Protocol Control Protocol یا IPCP استفاده می شود . همچنین پروتکل هایی با نام های IPXCP و ATCP هم داریم .
به این پروتکل های کنترل NCP یا *Network Control Protocol* می گویند . NCP شامل محیطی از کدهای استاندارد است که با توجه به نوع پروتکل لایه شبکه می توانند در بستر پروتکل PPP مورد استفاده قرار بگیرند .
توجه داشته باشید که پروتکل PPP یک ارتباط یک به یک را شامل می شود و چیزی به عنوان Getway نداریم و ساپورت پروتکل های شبکه هم با استفاده از پروتکل های NCP انجام می شود . پس در پروتکل PPP روتینگی انجام نمی شود .
در بحث بالا LCP که مهمترین قابلیت در PPP می باشد در شروع ارتباط بین دو گره یا Node مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند ، بعد از تبادل LCP ها نوبت به NCP ها می شود . برای استفاده از پروتکل های لایه شبکه مثل IP یا IPX از یک سری پروتکل های کنترلی NCP مانند IPCP یا IPXCP استفاده می شود . بعد از ارتباط NCP و رد و بدل شدن LCP و NCP ها سیستم کلاینت آیپی گرفته و یک ارتباط PPP شکل می گیرد .

----------


## asefy2008

درسته منظورم PPP بود .
از دوستان ممنونم.

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> به این پروتکل های کنترل NCP یا *Network Control Protocol* می گویند . NCP شامل محیطی از کدهای استاندارد است که با توجه به نوع پروتکل لایه شبکه می توانند در بستر پروتکل PPP مورد استفاده قرار بگیرند ...


خوب قبول، اینا چی ربطی داره به "هسته مرکزی"؟ آدم یاد هلو، شفتالو میافته :)

----------


## singel

شاید حق با شما باشه من جمله درستی انتخاب نکردم

----------

